# Where do localizers hang out?



## ogogon (Dec 11, 2022)

Colleagues, could you tell me in which forum thread you should ask questions to those involved in localization?
I want to know where can I download or see mans (manuals) in Latvian language?

Ogogon.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Dec 11, 2022)

Man pages:

https://www-freebsd-org.translate.goog/cgi/man.cgi?query=ee&apropos=0&sektion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+13.1-RELEASE+and+Ports&arch=default&format=html&_x_tr_sl=auto&_x_tr_tl=lv&_x_tr_hl=lv&_x_tr_pto=wapp


> ?query=ee
> &_x_tr_sl=en&_x_tr_tl=lv&_x_tr_hl=lv


Handbook:

https://docs-freebsd-org.translate.goog/en/books/handbook/x11/?_x_tr_sl=en&_x_tr_tl=lv&_x_tr_hl=lv&_x_tr_pto=wapp

sl= source language
tl= translate language
hl= host language


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 11, 2022)

To my knowledge, the FreeBSD project does not create or distribute man pages in other languages. I would be delighted if someone proves me wrong on that, but I've never seen them.

Some documentation (such as the Handbook and the FAQs) are translated into some languages. You can find a guide at https://docs.freebsd.org/en/languages. I don't know which languages are up-to-date; I just looked at the Brazilian handbook, and it says it describes 11.4 and 12.1, while the English version is for 12.3 and 13.1 (the most recent production versions), so it seems some translations are behind.

Failing that, the suggestion of CuatroTorres to use Google Translate is probably the best option.

If I knew Latvian, I would wish you "best of luck", but all you can get from me is "boa sorte", "sok szerenczet" and "viel Glueck".


----------

